# Cacon Pixma MP550 scannt nicht



## Balko29 (23. Februar 2013)

Mein Muli gerät von Canon ( Pixma MP550) Scannt nicht mehr. Bis vor ein paar Monaten lief alles einwandfrei. Jetzt habe ich das Problem.wenn ich scannen will,kommt immer die Fehlermeldung: 

Der Drucker wird verwendet,oder es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.Überprüfen sie den Status.Der Scanner Treiber wird geschlossen. Code:2,140,2.
Habe win 7 64 Bit, und die Treiber schon neu installiert. Drucker Patronen sind allerdings leer. Kann es damit zusammen hängen? Kann mir jemand helfen?
THX


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2013)

Lies mal hier die Antwort, es dürfte an den leeren Patronen liegen ( da ich kein Multi Kulti Gerät besitze habe ich den Link kopiert )


----------

